# Most Important RC Innovation



## hankster

Through the years many things have been introduced and/or improved in RC. We can look at ESCs, rebuildable motors, and computer radios as just some of the things that we now have that makes things much better. There are even some that may have made things worse. But one thing we can say is that they have made an impact.

I have a few items in the poll that I think are had a pretty big impact on RC. You can vote fore the one you think has had the most impact and tell us why. If you think something else has had a bigger impact, just pick the Other option and tell us what it is.

While this doesn’t prove anything, it should make for some interesting reflection and discussion.


----------



## hankster

BTW... I voted for ESCs. Without them we wouldn't even be able to run modern "stock" motors.


----------



## rowle1jt

I voted for composite materials. Losi's "stiffezel", AE's what ever they call-it. Even the chassis plates on oval cars. I realize some (if not all!) were adapted to RC from another industry. ESC's were a HUGE innovation, I would rank them a close second, _VERY close second._


----------



## 2befast

*Tires in general*

I have to say Tire compounds I mostly run offroad. And if you cant turn or hookup its not a good day.. I know the 1st RC car I had back in 89 It was a Tamaya Astute 2 WD It had the spike tires all the way around. LOL It was fast till it had to turn, And I was running Dirt Oval back then. Just if I had the tires that are on the market today along with the 1200 battery's packs. LOL


----------



## stevent

Remember the wiper style speed control? btw I voted for the electronic speed control
stevent


----------



## kevinm

I voted for ESCs too. A very close second place (maybe a tie) would be something not on the list: Peak Chargers.


----------



## OvalmanPA

Other track owners will know why I voted for AMB timing.


----------



## Bill

Even though I voted for the ESC, for me the most important change has been ready to run.


----------



## Bodido

Nothing has had a more positive effect on as large a group of people as electronic speed controls. Hands down.


----------



## pepe

I'd have to agree with most everybody else ESC's with tires a close second,followed with composite materials third.


----------



## Heftybone

*My vote...*

...was for "Other", because I believe the materials used in the vehicles today has allowed for lighter cars, yet added strength.


----------



## hankster

*Re: My vote...*



Heftybone said:


> *...was for "Other", because I believe the materials used in the vehicles today has allowed for lighter cars, yet added strength. *


One of the choices was *Use of Composite Materials*


----------



## The Jet

*"most important innovation"*

I NEVER had a problem with my wiper arm and servo combination, but have had a TON of speedo problems. I've always made do with tires, composite materials are not a big issue, ECT... SCORING on the other hand has the human error factor. If you've never run without one you'll never understand. Certianly "most important."

They're are more convient, better, faster, stronger, ect... But humans make mistakes, computers don't.

I voted for rebuildable motors before I thought about it.

Later, Bret


----------



## Heftybone

*Oops...*

My bad.

hb


----------



## katf1sh

hank could you please add ready to run kits! the rtr kit of today is fantastic for the first timer. the hobby mayhave grown ten fold since the first emaxx/tmaxx kit was shipped? :thumbsup:


----------



## gezer2u

I started to vote speedo's then thought with out AMB the other stuff isn't as big an issue. First you have to be scored in order to know where you finished.


----------



## hankster

There is only a max of 10 options... since it's already started it wouldn't be fair to change it. That is why I have an "other" option.


----------



## crazy mike

Had to cast my vote for "other". IMHO "proportional radio" is the greatest innovation. Prior to that you had reeds or worse yet escapements(push button once for left, push button and hold for right, push button twice and hold for high throttle, crash after forgetting where in the sequence you are . Reeds gave you a wild pulsing turn. With proportional you could really drive the car instead of aiming it.


----------



## jflack

1.Electronic Speed Controls-easy to use....works almost everytime!
2.Other- RTR car/trucks...has been the number 1 selling item of all time(alot come with speed controllers)..but, has had a negitve effect on R/C racing. RTR is for the backyard bashers, the lazy, the quick fix type... most have no clue how their RTR works.....Hobby shop owners love them! 
3. The rest has had little or no effect on r/c, other than the cost of equipment. Some more, some less! 
Rebuildable Motors 
Matched Battery Packs 
Computer Radios 
Use of Composite Materials 
Formation of ROAR 
Soft Compound Tires 
AMB Timing System -only effect on less than 5% of r/c... 
Purpose Built RC Tracks 
Other - 


R/C, is mostly made up of ppl that will never race. They will spend $3000 on a T-Max to chase the cat with. You will never see them at the race track. They will tell you racing cost to much money!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luckyman4

I voted "Other" ... when I think of THE single most important rc innovation I think of the original Associated RC10 kit. It took us from the level of spiffy toys to true hobby-grade equipment, and led to the explosion of RC in the USA. I don't say this lightly, as I'm a died-in-the-wool LOSI lover and it pains me to credit AE with this, but I think the introduction of the first true "race quality" kit ranks as the "most important" rc innovation ever! imho.  

[maybe my memory is off here, all you RC historians out there feel free to correct me if you know of a previous kit that did as much for RC]


----------



## tfrahm

John -- you aren't being unfaithful to LOSI, since (if memory serves me correctly), Gil Losi had a hand in designing the early RC10's...

(Another bit of trivia -- I believe the 'L' in RC12L is for Losi, since he designed that version of the 12th scale car too....)


----------



## WhaDL

*NiMH Batteries*

I voted for 'other' because I think the new NiMH batteries have made a big difference for electric racing. You can now buy pretty darn competitive batteries for $45 (GP 3300's) and all you really need is two of them (three max if you want to splurge). You can reuse them many times in one day and race them multiple times in one week. Plus you don't have to discharge them each run, which would otherwise limit how much you could use them in one day.

So the big benefit of these cells is that they have really reduced the cost of competitive racing for electrics. I used to have a boatload of NiCads. Now I get by with just a couple of NiMH's. Plus, it seems like you don't even need to have a discharge tray with these things. 

Heckuva good deal in my book...


----------



## jflack

Luckyman4---[maybe my memory is off here, all you RC historians out there feel free to correct me if you know of a previous kit that did as much for RC]


Maybe the Losi JRX2 buggy, the first ready to race r/c off road buggy.....since at the time, it took over $300 plus the rc10 kit to be in the ball park....it forced Associated to produce a kit worth racing right out of the box...........


----------



## popsracer

My vote goes for the miniature 4WD systems on our R/C Cars and Trucks.


----------



## Impactplayr

I chose composite materials because they have allowed manufacturers to build lighter, stronger, and cheaper kits. Without the new composite materials all RC cars would have to be over engeneered and heavy weight....

ESC's, rebuildable motors, matched cells, computer radios, soft compound tires, purpose built tracks,AMB, and Roar and all rennovatins instead of innovations...... IMHO

When we all had to use wiper arm speedo's, locked endbell motors, unmatched cells, and hard tires everyone was on the same level and that was fair, nobody had an advantage.... infact if you would gotoa major even where you would have to race pro drivers you would know they had the same equiptment as you. They didn't have better batteries, or motors, or ties so you could feel better when they beat you.... no excuses!!

Computer radios can also be as much of a hinderence as the are a help. they both simplify and complicate use!!! Now you have the basic adjustments from some of the upscale analog radios, with the ease of looking at a number whih eleminates quess work, however you have a half of a zillion other adjustments you either never use or spend half of your life triing to figure them out.......

Roar, amd, and purpose built tracks are all things that are bound to happen with interest in the sport.....Look at Nascar.....

RTR's are the abomination of the RC industry!! YES more people own RC's than any other point since the first hobbyclass kits hit the market, but a higher percentage of Hobbyclass RCers don't know how to repair simple things like broken A-arms than ever! With advent of RTR's came the formation of the "lazy RCer" and now they are invading your local tracks, either RC long termers or shop owners are fixing their cars between rounds, or answering endless questions and making their experience at the racetrack less enjoyable!!!! Don't get me wrong, I like helping with occasional question, but "How do I fix theis", and then every 2 minutes afterwards "what do I do next" gets really annoying!!! I have actually seen one guy walk onto the drivers stand while another guy was racing and ask if he had a spare part!!!!! This is just my opinion and personnal experience, I am not saying all RTR owners are bad, but for the most part...........


----------



## Guest

*The One Not Invented*

The best invovative invention has not yet been created yet. The robotic corner marshall with laser sight to pick up any fallen vehicles in a milli-second. This would create a more plesant atmosphere on the drivers stand. "Marshall, Marshall"!


----------



## PITBULL

The tc3.. think about the controversy it stirred up when it first appeared on the tc scene.i know its not the first shaft car but,it sure made it famous.and i dont care what they say it got all the tc car makers going back to their drawing boards.and they still are.

btw ..i wonder what company made the 1st comp. speed control?


----------



## JB_The_Evader

I chose "purpose built tracks". what good is some other feature if you dont have a good track to race at?
As for a technical innovation, I would vote for the ESC. I've never had to deal with a MSC, and I'm happy about that.


----------



## bigdon18

ESCs,,,,they are always changing for the better.

BIGDON


----------



## Rick Hohwart

If you are talking most important R/C racing innovation (as opposed to R/C innovation), ROAR wins hands down. If if were not for ROAR, most of the above innovations would likley not exist in the first place.


----------



## tommckay

I voted for purpose built R/C tracks. If they had not come into existance I don't believe the hobby would be as big as it is. There would be a small group of bashers running around construction sites and baseball diamonds here and there. It's the organized racing that started due to the purpose built tracks that spurred all the innovations listed in the poll.


----------



## Minreg

Nobody voted for on-line hobby shops. LOL.
Im going with peak charger.


----------



## patcollins

I voted for ESC's but I think Pistol Grip Radios play a big part....two sticks suck.


----------



## rhodopsine

patcollins said:


> I voted for ESC's but I think Pistol Grip Radios play a big part....two sticks suck.


Yeah... But once you`ve seen David Spashet drive with 2 sticks, then you change your mind!!!  

Martin Paradis


----------



## Rich Chang

*Computer Radios*

I would think the computer radio would be the most important innovation in R/C. I mean, what does R/C stand for? "Radio Control."

Without the radio controller, we have nothing.

We'd still be flying planes using string controls and I dunno what we would be driving our cars with.


----------



## patcollins

I have heard of people using leaves for toilet paper too but that doesnt mean I want to do it (two stick radio thing)


----------



## Dan the Man

Where's the entry for "Losi Hydra-Drive"?


----------



## patcollins

Hey I really liked the hydra drive, at the time putting it on gained me a half a lap every time (in modified)


----------



## MiguelRomero

I'm back!!! :wave: 

Voted for matched battery packs. Once you try them, you won't settle for anything less

Miguel


----------



## Jarc

Most Important RC Innovation

Hobbytalk.com

Without it you would have great discussions about "Most Important RC Innovation"


----------



## RAFster

It cracked me up to see ROAR on the list. As an RC'er who got started in 1986 I was a ROAR member and I've seen several things ROAR has done and read of rule changes and violations at some current ROAR events. ROAR has done several things of benefit but I've not heard a lot of it lately. 
To me, ROAR has gone the way of IMSA.


----------



## BobT

I cast my vote for RC Race tracks. Without competition we would still be playing with toys. Competition led to improvements in every aspect of the hobby from ESCs to rebuildable motors. Without our race tracks we would all be running Radio Shack cars. :hat:


----------



## tommckay

Wise man! :lol:


----------



## RCMits

stevent said:


> Remember the wiper style speed control? btw I voted for the electronic speed control
> stevent


go check out my "nostalgia post"  remember the AE big green resistor speed control?


----------



## Luckyman4

Anyone know what RC was like before affordable rechargeable batteries? WAS there an RC scene prior to NiCds, or did NiCd's make RC possible for the masses? I just don't know the timeline ... good NiCd's were simply part of the package when I started back in '85, what was going on prior to that?

-John


----------



## BobT

I believe nitro racing started in the late 60's. They did not have clutches on the cars and had to be hand-held with drive wheels off the ground to start.

They actually used old bicycle frame, crank and rear wheel to start them. The bike was inverted. One guy would turn the crank. The other would hold the car so the drive wheel contacted the spinning rear bike wheel and started the engine.

RCCA had an interesting article a few years back that chronicaled RC car development. 

Electric racers had to buy their cells/packs from rechargable tool maufactures such as Black & Decker. 1100 & 1200Mah sub-c cells were the norm back in the early to mid 80s. 

The first world competition for electric was in 1986. I believe Gill Losi Jr. won 2wd mod driving an AE RC10.

I was not part of the early days but love to hear the stories from those that were.


----------



## pepe

My first pack of batteries were Sanyo 1200's,around 92.


----------



## Luckyman4

Thanks BobT! I vaguely remember reading that article in RCCA, I've got a ton of back issues so I'm going to go dig thru them and see if I can find it. The availability of quality NiCd's as the most important rc innovation is getting more believeable to me.

What a hoot about the bicycle starting system for the early nitro's ... good old yankee ingenuity! Where there's a will there's a way, in my family we refer to it as "danish engineering", lol.


----------



## BobT

A good motto of Team LoBucks (Yankee engineering racers) is "use what you got to do what you need".


----------



## dmd746

Great quote!!


----------



## oldnewbie

the stealth tranny and other slippers


----------



## rcsalvage

esc's definetly get the nod! easy set-up, longer run times, less weight, and other reasons. RTR units allowed a ton of new people to get into rc without spending a bundle of time so they rank right up there also. Just me .02!


----------



## EddieO

There was no mod 2wd back then, just mod and stock. Gil drove his RC10 in the mod class against 4wd cars. I believe he TQed, but I can't remember if he won. Jammin Jay Halsey won Stock with his RC10.....

The RC10 set the standard, from toy to race car.....you either raced it or lost....plain and simple.

I don't think you really can put a title on any one thing, a lot of them made a huge impact at the given time.....some however, were just companies finally putting out what racers already knew worked....like softer tires for offroad....anyone remember soaking them in terpintine(spelling??) to soften them up.

I do think a HUGE one not on the list would be the slipper clutch. Anyone who raced before they hit the market can remember frying a diff into a mound of molten plastic.....

We also have to give credit to the GP3300(an to a degree the older batteries like the black sanyo 1700s), which has pretty much dwindled away the runtime wars......which anyone who raced back in the day can breathe a sigh of relief about not worrying about dumping in stock!


And then there are other small things, that are making an impact, like the synthesized radio systems, BIG cost savings for people....no more crystals to break!

Later EddieO


----------



## swtour

I didn't select "Computer Radios" but I think a good Adjustable Radio where you can assist car set up with a quick adjustment of the radio HAS to be one of the best things Ever to come to this hobby.

Try driving almost ANY RTR car that has NO adjustments..then change the radio..and only the radio to one w/ adjustments and see how much better you can make the car instantly.

ESC's did make things awesome...( I still have my first NOVAK 4...No not the T-4...but the original 4 that you had to solder a fuse inline)

Rebuildable STOCK motors were something I lobbied for, for several years. I think they are GREAT too...and YES the original RC-10 WOW what an overall impact it had on this hobby in the 80's.


----------



## smojoe

I bumped this up because I wanted to see what everyone thought a year or so later.

I still stand behind my vote of ESCs; In both the RC world and outside of it. This especially goes with the new(er) brushless controllers. converting DC to AC and whatnot in a two cubic inch area (give or take. the hacker controllers are big) is no easy task. We have ESCs that have equal resistance then the resistance in the solder joints and wire combined in your car. 

My dad's friend is an electical engineer. Whenever he sees my cars he wants to take apart my ESC to see how well they were designed and stuff. He works with SCRs (silicone control rectifiers or something like that), which are pretty much an ESC on a huge scale; no wiper blade and servo there.


----------

